# WOW-unterschiedliche Startregionen



## brause007 (13. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich überlege mir gerade, mit ein paar Bekannten in wow einzusteigen. Dazu habe ich eine Frage: Wenn wir Charaktere verschiedener Rassen spielen, ab wann können wir uns dann treffen und gemeinsam Quests bestehen? Verschiedene Rassen haben ja wohl verschiedene Startgebiete. Zu Beginn spiele ich ja dann wohl getrennt von einem Bekannten, der eine andere Rasse gewählt hat. Ab wann können wir gemeinsam losziehen?
Schon vorab vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Moemo (13. Oktober 2007)

brause007 am 13.10.2007 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> ich überlege mir gerade, mit ein paar Bekannten in wow einzusteigen. Dazu habe ich eine Frage: Wenn wir Charaktere verschiedener Rassen spielen, ab wann können wir uns dann treffen und gemeinsam Quests bestehen? Verschiedene Rassen haben ja wohl verschiedene Startgebiete. Zu Beginn spiele ich ja dann wohl getrennt von einem Bekannten, der eine andere Rasse gewählt hat. Ab wann können wir gemeinsam losziehen?
> Schon vorab vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe



Kommt natürlich auf die jeweilige Rasse an, die ihr wählt.
Nimmt zum Beispiel einer von euch einen Elfen und einer einen Draenei, trefft ihr euch nach der Startregion zum ersten Mal auf Kalimdor in Darkshore oder Ashenvale (Elfen kommen soweit ich weiß früher in Darkshore an, als Draenei, aber in Ashenvale solltet ihr dann gemeinsam losziehen können mit selben Level).
Schau dir am besten diese Karte an, dort siehst du, welches Gebiet für welche Stufen gedacht sind, leider ist sie nicht mehr aktuell.

lG


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (13. Oktober 2007)

Also ich beschreibe es mal aus Sicht eines Allianzlers:
Zwerge / Gnome starten in Dun Morogh, nahe der Stadt Ironforge, von der man mit der Untergrundbahn schnell nach Stormwind, der Hauptstadt der Menschen, kommt.

Nachtelfen beginnen in Teldrassil, von da aus, kann man mit dem Schiff nach Auberdine => Menethil, von wo es ein kleiner (und gefährlicher) Fußmarsch nach Ironforge ist.

Draenei können ebenfall schnell nach Auberdine übersetzen.

Es gibt natürlich noch die Möglichkeit, einen Magier zu finden, der einem ein Portal in die Stadt deiner Wahl erstellt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## brause007 (14. Oktober 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wird man sich schon irgendwann treffen. Die Frage ist, wann - und das hängt von den Rassen ab.
Ich habe noch eine weitere, kurze Frage: WoW ist auch ohne die add-ons spielbar, oder? Wenn ja, kann ich dann später noch die add-ons installieren und dann mit dem Charakter weiterspielen, mit dem ich begonnen habe?


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (14. Oktober 2007)

brause007 am 14.10.2007 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wird man sich schon irgendwann treffen. Die Frage ist, wann - und das hängt von den Rassen ab.
> Ich habe noch eine weitere, kurze Frage: WoW ist auch ohne die add-ons spielbar, oder? Wenn ja, kann ich dann später noch die add-ons installieren und dann mit dem Charakter weiterspielen, mit dem ich begonnen habe?



Klar, du kannst auch einfach nur das "normale" WOW spielen. Wenn du gerade erst mit WOW anfängt, bringt dir Burning Crusade ohnehin nicht wirklich viel - außer den 2 neuen Rassen.
Wenn du dann irgendwann BC haben willst, installierst du es einfach und die neuen Spielinhalte werden ins Spiel eingefügt - verloren geht da also nichts.

MfG Jimini

Edit: falls du mit "Addons" jetzt die Interfacemodifikationen meinst: ja, WOW ist auch ohne die spielbar.


----------



## SaPass (14. Oktober 2007)

brause007 am 13.10.2007 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> ich überlege mir gerade, mit ein paar Bekannten in wow einzusteigen. Dazu habe ich eine Frage: Wenn wir Charaktere verschiedener Rassen spielen, ab wann können wir uns dann treffen und gemeinsam Quests bestehen? Verschiedene Rassen haben ja wohl verschiedene Startgebiete. Zu Beginn spiele ich ja dann wohl getrennt von einem Bekannten, der eine andere Rasse gewählt hat. Ab wann können wir gemeinsam losziehen?
> Schon vorab vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


Wie gesagt, kommt auf die Wahl der Rasse an. Das wurde hier aber schon erörtert.
Es gibt aber noch einen zweiten Punkt: Den Ruf bei der entsprechenden Fraktion: Levelt man einen Zwerg in einem Nachtelfen - Gebiet hoch, steigt zwar dein Ruf bei den Nachtelfen (und somit bekommst du dann schnell 10% Händlernachlass), aber der Ruf bei der Fraktion deiner Rasse bleibt bei freundlich. Folge: Du musst bis Level 40 10g mehr gespart haben, wenn du in einem anderen Startgebiet anfängst. Was kann man dagegen tun? Erst zusammen leveln, sobald die eigene Fraktion dir gegenüber wohlwollend eingestellt ist (zwischen lvl10 und lvl20). Da das aber schnell erreicht ist, könnt ihr trotzdem ziemlich früh zusammen spielen.
Wenn du noch Fragen hast, einfach stellen.

MfG SaPass


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (14. Oktober 2007)

also ich hab damals mit meinem kumpel zusammen angefangen...ich als mensch in sturmwind und er als elf in teldrassil!
mit level 5 habe ich den weiten weg zu fuß auf mich genommen...bin natürlich etliche tode gestorben, da man durch 20+-gebiete muss, aber mit ein wenig geschick und durchaltevermögen schafft man es. war auf jedenfall eine nette odyssee und ich hab schon viel von der welt in wow kennengelernt! und ich war einer der wenigen menschen die in dem start-gebiet der elfen gequestet haben...eigentl fast der einzige!


----------



## Dexter (16. Oktober 2007)

SaPass am 14.10.2007 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> brause007 am 13.10.2007 21:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ganz so extrem ist es nicht mehr, wobei Draenei den größten Vorteil haben


----------



## aph (18. Oktober 2007)

Man kann sehr früh zusammen spielen, das ist nicht das große Problem. Auf der Allianzseite sind die Rassen der Menschen, Gnome und Zwerge von Anfang an vernetzt (auch wenn man gut aufpassen muss auf der Straße in die Starthauptstadt mit Level 1). Ebenso sind die Nachtelfen mit den Draenei (nur mit BC-Addon) vernetzt. Das heißt, einer könnte mit dem BC-Addon einen Draenei anfangen und gleich oder aber mit Level 5 rüber zu den Nachelfen und dort mit seinem BC-losen Kumpel weiterspielen.

Auf der Hordenseite sind Orks, Trolle, Untote und Blutelfen (nur mit BC) von Anfang an vernetzt. Durch die Zeppeline kommt man problemlos von Undercity nach Orgrimmar. Nur zu den Tauren nach Thunderbluff ist der Weg gefährlich, aber notfalls auch mit Level 5-10 machbar.

Will man partout Nachtelfen und Menschen/Zwerge/Gnome bzw. Orks/Trolle/Untote und Tauren zusammenbringen, so kann man auch einen liebenswürdigen Hexenmeister oder einen höherstufigen Magier darum bitten, eine Teleportation mit euch zu machen. Vorher aber unbedingt die erreichbaren Flugpunkte auf der Heimatseite (Eisenschmiede bzw. Orgrimmar) holen - dann nach der Teleportation die Flugpunkte auf der Zielseite (Thunderbluff bzw. Menethil) holen und schwups hat man eine dauerhafte Reiseverbindung.

Das mit dem Ruf bei der eigenen Fraktion sehe ich nicht so dramatisch. Bis Level 40 erledigt man eh Quests für so ziemlich alle Fraktionen, so dass das kein Problem sein sollte, bis dahin auf Wohlwollend zu kommen.

Aber ein anderer wichtiger Punkt ist, dass man alle 2 Level zum Klassenlehrer muss, um neue Fähigkeiten zu lernen. Wenn jetzt ein Druide in Dun Morogh mit seinen Zwergenfreunden levelt, so kann er nicht in Eisenschmiede zum Lehrer gehen, sondern muss eine weitere Reise unternehmen, und das alle 2 Levelups. Das sollte man bei der Klassen-, Rassen- und Gebietswahl vielleicht beachten, um möglichst kurze Unterbrechungen durch Skillen zu haben.

Folgende Lehrer sind in den Hauptstädten nicht verfügbar:

*Allianz:*
Exodar:
- Hexenmeister (wobei ich finde, dass sie ruhig einen in die Dämonenausstellung hätten platzieren können ^^) müssen zurück bis Eisenschmiede
- Schurken müssen den kurzen Weg bis Darnassus
- Druiden hingegen befinden sich am Landesteg an der Exodar
Darnassus
- Hexenmeister -> Eisenschmiede/Sturmwind (weiter Weg)
- Paladine & Magier -> Exodar (mit BC-Addon), Theramore oder Eisenschmiede/Sturmwind
- Schamanen -> Exodar
Sturmwind
- alle Klassenlehrer vorhanden
Eisenschmiede
- Druiden -> mit der U-Bahn bis Sturmwind, dann ins Parkviertel (geht rasch)

*Horde*
Thunderbluff
- Paladine -> Orgrimmar
- Magier- und Priesterlehrer hingegen befinden sich auf dem nördlichen Fels
- Schurken -> Orgrimmar
- Hexenmeister -> Orgrimmar
Orgrimmar
- Druiden -> Thunderbluff
Undercity
- Druiden -> Thunderbluff (weit) oder Silbermond (Teleport)
- Schamanen -> Orgrimmar
- Paladinlehrer ist im Königssaal von Undercity
Silbermond
- Krieger (!) müssen nach Undercity teleportieren
- Schamanen -> Orgrimmar (weit)


----------

